# New boy and my stash !



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

I know how much you all love collection pics , so heres mine :newbie:


IMG_1185 by G4V JW, on Flickr


IMG_1188 by G4V JW, on Flickr


IMG_1189 by G4V JW, on Flickr


IMG_1186 by G4V JW, on Flickr

Getting there , I also use a nilfisk washer and elite buckets with guards


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi welcome and i see the addiction has got to you already good collection you got there


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks , yeah the addiction is bad , and cant see it slowing any time soon , loving some of the auto finesse stuff and cant wait to get my hands on some of that too !


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

G4V JW said:


> Thanks , yeah the addiction is bad , and cant see it slowing any time soon , loving some of the auto finesse stuff and cant wait to get my hands on some of that too !


Just have a look in Garage and collections section under Garage transformation and you will see my addiction problem for your self:lol:


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Just have a look in Garage and collections section under Garage transformation and you will see my addiction problem for your self:lol:


Yeah that's ace , some addiction lol !


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

G4V JW said:


> Yeah that's ace , some addiction lol !


Been over a few years i must admit but never the less this game is very addictive but enjoyable and many great member's on here that are willing to give great help and are a credit to DW


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice collection mate :thumb:


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

welcome fellow addict, at least yours is in bags, 

mines all over the house at the mo !


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Been over a few years i must admit but never the less this game is very addictive but enjoyable and many great member's on here that are willing to give great help and are a credit to DW


Got to say the help and advice I've gained from reading some of the posts is great , learnt loads in the last couple of weeks , just the weather holding me back !

Still to try the micro fibre da system , can't wait :buffer:


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

alexj said:


> welcome fellow addict, at least yours is in bags,
> 
> mines all over the house at the mo !


Haha , I love my little bags halfords specials but great for the job !


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice little lot there!


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

G4V JW said:


> Haha , I love my little bags halfords specials but great for the job !


Mine is now bagged and bucketed !


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Welcome, :wave:. Nice collection.


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

alexj said:


> Mine is now bagged and bucketed !


Sorted , how many times have you rearranged so far ?

Auto finesse order placed , can't wait !!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome and great collection..


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Arrived home to a lovely box of auto finesse goodies , well chuffed !

:thumb:


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Loving the AF gear !


IMG_1192 by G4V JW, on Flickr

Roll on the weekend :thumb:


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Hello mate:wave:
Lovely stash of goodies:thumb:


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey , cheers :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice collection dude! :thumb:
Smart idea this bag thing! Mobility first!


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

skorpios said:


> Nice collection dude! :thumb:
> Smart idea this bag thing! Mobility first!


Haha , yeah theyre ace , keeps the wife sweet too , not having kit all over the place :thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice stash dude, I can't show my stash on here otherwise I might get in trouble with the wife if she saw it


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

PootleFlump said:


> Nice stash dude, I can't show my stash on here otherwise I might get in trouble with the wife if she saw it


Haha , as long as she never sells it for what you said it costs !:thumb:


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

A couple of new additions to my ever growing collection


IMG_1278 by G4V JW, on Flickr

just couldnt hold out until waxstock :thumb:


----------

